# Questrade vs Qtrade for CND and US Investing



## Nitrous (Jan 24, 2014)

I was recently setup with Qtrade through my bank but before I begin actually using it I wanted to see what others thoughts are with how Questrade compares.

I tried to do as much searching as possible before asking but wasn't able to find the opinions I was looking for and some of the articles out there clearly had outdated information.

I see Questrade is nice as you can buy ETF's for free and only get charged when you sell. So if you continue to add to your position it doesn't really cost anything extra.
ETF Selling (1¢/share; min $4.95 to max $9.95)
Stocks (TRADE FOR 1¢/share min $4.95 to max $9.95)

With Qtrade 
Stocks and ETFs are a flat $8.75 per trade. 
However, they do have 100 commission free ETFs

Another thing to note is I like the Qtrade interface providing lots of detailed information like competitors and finances and analyst ratings. I tried the Questrade free account and it doesn't appear to have that kind of detailed information.

Any thoughts or personal experience?


----------



## Ag Driver (Dec 13, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Nitrous (Jan 24, 2014)

Ag Driver said:


> I used QTrade in the past when it was one of the discount brokers. The fees were reasonable back then, but now that the big brokers dropped their price to $9.99 or less, there is no comparison to TDDI, Questrade, CIBC, etc. Another piss off that sealed the deal to dump them was the new TFSA maintenance fee. No thanks!
> 
> Get out now... But you will notice there is a hefty fee to close out the account and transfer out. TDDI covered my fees...even with a mere $15k balance at the time. Never hurts to ask the new broker to cover the fee.


Getting them to cover the fees is a very good idea. Does Questrade have the kind of detailed information in my attached image or do you have to hunt for that information yourself?


----------

